# Bailey's Red Dawg Climber Boots



## gavin (Jan 2, 2008)

i searched the site and didn't find much info on it, but some people posted a while ago that they were ordering them. I'm wondering what the general reviews on them are, and how they compare with other boots like wescos and vibergs. i want a pair of linesman boots because when i'm in spurs my arches start to kill me after only an hour or so. how do the red dawgs seem to be in spurs? and how well do they hold up? if they aren't nearly as good as other boots i think i'll look into vibergs because they're made here in victoria and i can't say enough good things about viberg boots, except that they're very pricey. if the red dawgs are good boots for spurs i think i will order a pair. the main thing i'd like to know about is how well they support feet when in spurs. the boots i'm climbing in now are the viberg 155 smokejumpers --> here's a link to them: http://www.workboot.com/155b.htm. i'm pretty surprised with how sore my feet get because the soles are actually pretty sturdy on them (vibram soles) but they don't have a shank. i'm guessing a shank will make things a lot more comfortable in spurs? thanks in advance for opinions.


----------



## Davey Dog (Jan 2, 2008)

Baileys ( Red Dawgs ), Hoffmans... Either one will work as a climbing boot. That said, You will be MUCH HAPPIER if you spend your money on a good boot.

I ONLY buy Whites and Wescos.

I have 2 pairs of each brand.

First pair of Whites is 11 years old, second pair is 6 years old.
http://www.whitesoutdoor.com/store/product.php?category=Boots&id=697

Both Pairs of Wescos are 7 years old.
http://www.westcoastshoe.com/wesco/product_boot_custom.asp

*DONT BUY OFF THE SHELF BOOTS......*
Get them made for your own feet. Hope that helps.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's where I bought my wescos....
They will let you save a few bucks . Just a few....LOL

http://workingperson.com/products/2...co_9710100_Highliner_Pole_Climbing_Boots.html


----------



## gavin (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks for the replies. if they dont' compare to a higher-end boot i'd probably pick up vibergs. they're as good as it gets, but you pay for it. after the costs of shipping and duties and stuff i'd rather save myself the hassle of getting wescos or whites and go downtown and pick up the vibergs. they're $496 + taxes but they're unbelievable boots. i'm still leaning towards the red dawgs (baileys). i work part time, and mostly on the ground, so i can't really justify spending that kind of money on boots...although once i'm back on my spurs i'll be cursing my cheap ass. so far one guy has got back to me on the red dawgs and recommends them. heavy boots don't bother me, and even if they're aren't super comfortable i don't care as long as the soles are super sturdy and my arches are supported!


----------



## Mitchell (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gavins' old boots*



gavin said:


> i searched the site and didn't find much info on it, but some people posted a while ago that they were ordering them. I'm wondering what the general reviews on them are, and how they compare with other boots like wescos and vibergs. i want a pair of linesman boots because when i'm in spurs my arches start to kill me after only an hour or so. how do the red dawgs seem to be in spurs? and how well do they hold up? if they aren't nearly as good as other boots i think i'll look into vibergs because they're made here in victoria and i can't say enough good things about viberg boots, except that they're very pricey. if the red dawgs are good boots for spurs i think i will order a pair. the main thing i'd like to know about is how well they support feet when in spurs. the boots i'm climbing in now are the viberg 155 smokejumpers --> here's a link to them: http://www.workboot.com/155b.htm. i'm pretty surprised with how sore my feet get because the soles are actually pretty sturdy on them (vibram soles) but they don't have a shank. i'm guessing a shank will make things a lot more comfortable in spurs? thanks in advance for opinions.




Now I think these are those old boots that are giving Gavins feet such a hard time; on his first tree no less. You can give my viberg linsmens a whirl next time your out. 






And another picture from another job so you folks know that Gavins feet are just as pretty as he is! You should never have brought your camera!

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=52203 this thread is not bad and I have a link in my post to another thread.


----------



## gavin (Jan 3, 2008)

hahaha i knew taking my camera was a bad idea!


----------



## JTinaTree (Jan 9, 2008)

I have been on Red Dawg lites for a couple of years now. Good lightweight boot, plenty of support for me. I hate that the dye they used on them stains all of my socks red though.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Jan 10, 2008)

Do the Red Dawg Lites have a steel shank?


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 10, 2008)

yes


----------



## gavin (Jan 11, 2008)

well the boots (and a bunch of other toys) are in transit to my house as we speak. a month ago when i ordered some toys from the states they got here in only 5 days, so hopefully customs are just as fast this time. once i get some time on the boots i'll post up my opnions for anybody else interested in them. so far a few people sent me private messages with positive reviews on the boots. kinda racked up the credit card with this order, but its all equipment that will make me money, so i can still sleep at night. if i had put in my order last week it would have been like $50 cheaper because everything but a few small items went up in price some time within the last week!


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 11, 2008)

IV'E HAD MY RED DOG CLIMBERS SINCE 2002. Got them when I was on a trip to Northern Cali. Stumbled onto the bailies store out there and had to buy something! Great boots, I don't wear them often, but when I am going to strap on the spikes, the dawgs go on first!


----------



## 1I'dJak (Jan 11, 2008)

I had the same problem...sore azz feet...still get them from time to time.... i have viberg's as well, caulks though....my feet are better now that i've got two insoles in them as well as i had a boot guy tac a small, hard plastic piece right where the stirrup goes....another big difference was going from buckingham to klein spurs...my feet felt better, they felt like they sat in the tree better so i didn't feel like i had to drive my spurs in...which also comes with experience...good luck dude...maybe i'll see out out stemming or windfirming some day!


----------



## alpha115 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Boots*

Gavin keep in mine worksafe requires us to wear CSA approved boots. Kinda sucks but I can see there point.
I have been climbing for 19 years all over Western Canada and the Pacific Northwest. 
One thing we have is Big wood and that equals long time up.

Have use cheap ass boots, also have used "Head", "Paris/Daytons", "Viberg".
Out of all our choices (unless you spurless climb) I would recommend Viberg.

You live on the island you can go down there and get some custom made to your foot size and change them to your style. I use the Lineman with the taller ankle support with quick ties.

Well worth the damage.

Here is a link to them. http://www.viberg.com/lineman.htm

Ask what you can change when you see them, more sole ,or whatever ...


----------



## gavin (Jan 12, 2008)

alpha115 said:


> Gavin keep in mine worksafe requires us to wear CSA approved boots. Kinda sucks but I can see there point.
> I have been climbing for 19 years all over Western Canada and the Pacific Northwest.
> One thing we have is Big wood and that equals long time up.
> 
> ...



yeah i agree with the viberg recommendations. i have a pair of the 105 caulk boots (over $600) and the 155 smoke jumpers i wear when i'm forest fire fighting (about $400). the only thing is i'm still a student (almost done) and work part time, mostly on the ground, and don't have $500 plus tax to put towards a pair of boots. some day i'll get them though.


----------



## Jumper (Jan 12, 2008)

Believe these people are the ones that make Red Dawgs for Bailies. They have a couple of climber's boots listed in their catalogue.

http://www.canadawestboots.com/

For the money perhaps OK but I would go with the Vibergs.


----------



## gavin (Jan 18, 2008)

i just got the boots from the post office about 45 minutes ago. won't get to try them on spurs for at least a few more days because of the first aid course i'm taking, but here's my first impressions from trying them on inside the house:

the leather seems flimsy for a work/climbing boot. compared to the 2 pairs of vibergs i own, and the viberg linesman boots i tried on, they definetly don't have the same support or quality feel to them.

they are pretty comfortable, which is obviously good. they're also way lighter than i was expecting, but i'd definately prefer a heavier boot with thicker, higher quality leather.

the soles are also a lot flimsier than i was expecting. they still seem like they would give pretty good support, but not what i was expecting. this is the reason i'm not sure if i'm going to keep them or not. i'm going to not wear them outside and sleep on it, then maybe send them back, but i'm not totally sure yet.

if i keep them i'll post a review in this thread if i spend some time in my spurs on them.

thanks to everyone for their input.


----------



## fireman (Jan 21, 2008)

*whites*

davey dog which do you prefer whites or wesco.which has more support.i broke my ankle tore all the tends and ligimints in my right ankle a few years ago in a fire and my ankle hasnt been the same so climbing has been painful.the whites seem to me more support which do you think is better.


----------



## gavin (Jan 26, 2008)

got to spend a little time in spurs today, but not too long. i'm actually really happy with them. they're really light, super comfortable and my feet didn't hurt at all for the time i was in them. i also got some of the really nice insoles that you put in the oven then put it and form your feet to them, and i'm guessing that's playing a big role in my happy feet too.

they were also really nice when i wasn't in spurs to. probably not as good as softer sole hikers, but way better than expected. if anybody doesn't feel like pumping out the big money for vibergs/wescos/whites i would definately recommend them.


----------



## Scots Climber (Jan 26, 2008)

*Sorry to hijack the thread*

I have been using Haix Protector Pro's for a while now and I love them. Can you get them in the US or Canada?

http://www.forestandarb.com/product162.html


----------

